# Cross Feed Idler Gear - How To Remove?



## Nogoingback (Feb 17, 2017)

There is a cross feed idler gear (LA 190) that looks, from the parts diagram that it's pressed
on and keyed to the cross feed screw.  After removing all the other associated parts, I found that
that gear has to come off in order to remove the screw from the carriage.

Rather than simply bang on it, I thought I'd ask if anyone has done this before.  The gears is "captured"
on both sides within the carriage casting, so it looks as though I'll have to tap on the end of the screw
to push the gear off.


----------



## Mister Ed (Feb 17, 2017)

I've done it ... but can't remember the procedure I used. Looking at the diagram, I think you are correct in some light love taps. I think he screw has to go inward. Don't forget to loosen the cross feed nut.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 17, 2017)

I think you're right about the direction: the parts diagram shows there is a shoulder on the shaft.  I've removed all the other hardware from the screw, as well as the apron.  I could 
drop something in to support the gear, but the screw is thin and I hesitate to just bang on it.


----------



## Mister Ed (Feb 17, 2017)

Nogoingback said:


> ... and I hesitate to just bang on it.


Love taps.


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 17, 2017)

Yep....give it some love and it will come off.  It's not a tight interference fit, but after years they can be stuck pretty good. Just be careful with the threads on the end of the screw.


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 18, 2017)

I got it out.  I placed a couple of plastic rods between the gear and the saddle casting and tapped it out with a plastic hammer.  No problem.  Thanks for the help.


----------

